
Show HN: Habit coach for personalized habit plan and followup - critiq
http://yourhabitcoach.com/
======
maheshparth
What is it? Like coaching subscription?

~~~
critiq
Yeah, more of assisting in planning different hacks for setting up habit and
tracking and so on. Overall like personal coach to focus.

